# Hello from Texas!



## Trinkapuppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi there! I'm a small time breeder... I breed largely to feed my snakes (please don't shoot me!!) but the breeding stock I have is treated like royalty, everyone is spoiled rotten, and I am very selective about how often/what I breed. I keep probably three times as many rodents as most people would to supply the same number of snakes in order to reduce the stress on my breeders.

I got into mouse breeding when I toured a large scale feeder breeder's warehouse because they were also supplying live mice to petstores in the area (I used to work in fish wholesale and live pet wholesale is a small and somewhat crowded world), and I was...well, my heart was too soft to be happy about what I saw. I have bred my own mice ever since. I feel more comfortable knowing that I've supplied them with the best life they can have and in the meantime, I carefully breed my lines toward large, healthy, friendly, pretty, and to a degree even less stinky, as possible. In short, I breed toward ideal pet mice--definitely not show--although if I could figure out if there were shows in my area I would probably give it a go. XD

Sadly, though I would really love something a little fancier than petstore mice, the (very few) breeders I have found in this area have refused to sell to me bc I am honest about what I breed for, which is their right of course. I just wish I could get my hands on some texels!! LOL

In the past I was breeding some gorgeous dutch marked dove mice, as well as some tri-colour, but I left the stock with a friend because we moved across the country. Now...I'm honestly tempted to have her ship some to me!! LOL

Anyway, I have been ghosting this board for a long time, finding answers to questions I had, and decided that I would finally introduce myself. XD

So here I am, with some pretty little petstore mice, curious what I can use them to selectively breed toward. XD

It will be an adventure if nothing else!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin!

I'm pretty sure there are some other mouse breeders down in your neck of the wood, so hopefully you'll connect. :3


----------



## Trinkapuppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you! Hopefully I'll connect with someone. And if not, well, I'll just keep looking!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Texan! Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

A big Hello to Texas and a warm Welcome.
Have a nice time here.


----------



## Trinkapuppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh Yeesh! LOL
Amazing how fast time flies on the holidays!
I'm located in West Fort Worth area.
I managed to fine a gorgeous dove female and a black satin...Hereford, apparently, from someone who brought a couple mice with her when she moved from NYC. For total lack of anything more exact, I suppose I will attempt to see if I can breed those colours true with minimal line breeding. XD
Probably an exercise of futility but better than nothing!
I'm expecting my first litter from each soon, they were both bred to a make satin argent with unknown genetics. I am very intrigued by what kind of babies the grab bag genetic male will make. XD

In the meantime, I continue to look for fancy coat types nearby, as that is my true interest.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

